# Buying a Lathe Info



## Daniel (May 29, 2004)

http://www.rd.com/americanwoodworker/toolguide/HTB_Lathes.pdf

Hope this helps those in the process of buying a lathe.


----------



## Daniel (May 29, 2004)

I just sent several links to be added to the links section that would be helpful when buying a Lathe, Bandsaw, or Drill press.
there are more tools covered at the same location.


----------

